# fashion drawings



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone here draw? Like a fashion sketch?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My sister can... not sure what level of professionalism you are looking for though??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my DH can? what are you looking for?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A coworker of mine can as well.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can if you like stick people with triangle dresses! They all look alike, so it makes it easy to pick your favorite....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Judy! :laugh:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill pm you. Its a secret. Ill draw my version, then I need someone to draw their version that looks decent. hehe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
What's with the secrets here?Everyone has secrets-------:spy:

I just saw this thread....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! I second what Julie said!! I wanna know too...... oh pooh!! :frusty:


----------

